# TV marcas y tipos para comprar LCD , leds, HV etc



## fernandob (Abr 2, 2012)

hola, les hago una consulta COMO USUARIO  y que quizas muchos tengan :

que tipos de TV hay hoy en el mercado ?? 
de los finitos:
LCD 
PLASMA
LEDS 
y no se que mas

y MARCAS ?? 
samsung
sony 
hitachi 
y tantas otras.

en fin, mi pregunta es simple a ustedes que son tecnicos:

me pueden contar : 
A-- que diferencia hay entre uno y otro , full HD , sin ser HD , plasma, leds, lcd ?? 

B -- marcas, cuales se reparan facil y cuales no se consigue repuestos, cuales consiguen ustedes el circuito y cuales no .

esto creo que ayudara a todos, por que si compramos TV que luego no se pueden reparar pues pierde el usuario y el tecnico , pero si compramos TV que son buenos y cuando tienen problemas un service si consigue repuestos, pues todos felices.

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Mauro555 (Abr 2, 2012)

Hola, te comento, yo trabajo en un empresa de ventas de artefactos para el hogar, la cual tambien tiene servicio tecnico oficial (NewSan), te voy a contestar respecto a mi experiencia:

*-que tipos de TV hay hoy en el mercado ?? *
Hoy en dia el plasma no se comercializa mas, por lo tanto lo que mas se vende es LED, y en menor cantidad LCD.

*y MARCAS ??*

Sony, Samsung, Noblex, Sanyo, Philco, Sansei, Panasonic, Hitachi, BGH, Ken Brown, Telefunken, Philips y alguna otra que puedo no recordar, pero basicamente son esas las que vende esta empresa en la que trabajo.

*A-- que diferencia hay entre uno y otro , full HD , sin ser HD , plasma, leds, lcd ??*
HD o HD Ready = 720p
Full HD = 1080p

LCD o LED, aca muchos compradores se confunden.
Muchos piensan que el TV LED tiene la pantalla hecho con millones de led, y que el LCD esta hecho con una pantalla de cristal liquido.
Cuando hablamos de lcd o led estamos hablando de la retroiluminacion que trae el TV, osea, ambos vienen con la pantalla de cristal liquido, lo que cambia es con que se ilumina esa pantalla. 

*Cual es mejor?*
A ver, segun escucho a los tecnicos y me dicen que el LED tiene mayor durabilidad, mejor brillo, etc.
Tambien es mas caro, por lo tanto algo mejor debe tener, pero en eso no me quiero meter tanto ya que desconozco un poco del tema.

* B -- marcas, cuales se reparan facil y cuales no se consigue repuestos, cuales consiguen ustedes el circuito y cuales no.*

Nosotros al ser servicio autorizado de NewSan tenemos la facilidad de conseguir repuestos y circuitos de de las siguientes marcas: Noblex, Philco, Sanyo, Sansei, Telefunken, BGH.

De esas te podría decir que no tenemos problemas en las reparaciones, de las demás las enviamos a sus respectivos services, la cual los reparan o te cambian el TV por otro nuevo.


Mi opinion si me tendria que comprar uno: 
Yo prefiero toda la vida Samsung, la calidad que tiene no la eh visto ni en un Sony, ya sea con señal análoga o señal digital (DirecTV o BR Disk) y es con la marca que menos renegamos: No se rompen fácilmente, no recibimos quejas de los clientes, fácil manejo, definición perfecta, etc.

PD: esta muy bueno el tema, yo conté solamente mi experiencia, seguramente otros tendran diferentes opiniones de otras marcas las cuales son totalmente respetables.


----------



## djwash (Abr 3, 2012)

Agrego algunos datos a tener en cuenta a que se refiere con HD o Full HD...

A mucha gente le da lo mismo ambos, y muchos vendedores no saben nada y no son capaces de explicartelo cuando les preguntas, es como que se bloquean y cambian de tema.

Esto hace referencia a la resolución, en una pantalla es la cantidad o densidad de pixeles presentes en un panel, independientemente de su tamaño, mientras mayor resolución, mayor detalle o definicion, debido a que hay mas pixeles en el mismo espacio.

A mayor tamaño de pantalla (panel lcd) se hace imprescindible mayor definicion, hoy tenemos un estandar maximo que es el famoso Full HD que expresado en pixeles serian 1920 (ancho) x 1080 (alto), o HD 1280 (ancho) x 720 (alto), seria la cantidad de pixeles a lo alto y a lo ancho en el panel.

Hay diferentes tamaños de pantallas como 23", 32", 40", 42", en todos los casos pueden ser HD o Full HD, pero en pantallas grandes (32+) al ser mas grandes, tienen pixeles mas grandes y termina siendo mas conveniente adquirir el de mayor definicion, el Full HD...


La resolución aplica tanto para pantallas como para señal de video:







Algo comun es que el usuario llegue a su casa contento con su Full HD y lo conecte a la television por cable, la cual tiene una resolucion muy baja, por ejemplo 640*480, el resultado sera que la pequeña imagen sera "estirada" para abarcar toda la pantalla, seria como hacer zoom a una imagen de poca definicion en la pc, feito.

Tengo Full HD pero mi pelicula no se ve perfecto y es original! Eso pasa porque tenemos las pantallas con esa definicion, pero no el soporte, los DVD doble capa no suelen dar abasto para muchos minutos de video en Full HD, necesitamos mas espacio, tenemos el HD DVD y el Blu Ray pero aun no esta claro que sean estandar en el futuro.

Espero que se entienda la explicacion, y que le sirva a alguien.

Otra pregunta que algunos se haran es si hay vida despues del Full HD, por supuesto que si, y desde hace años...

http://www.xataka.com/hd/quadhd-4k-...e-saber-sobre-la-futura-super-alta-definicion


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2012)

hola gente , les consulto que les parece mejor :

misma marca :
led pero No full HD
 TV LED 32''
SAMSUNG UN32D4003



o lcd pero si full HD TV LCD 32''
SAMSUNG LN32D550 CS HD DF


----------



## Mauro555 (Abr 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola gente , les consulto que les parece mejor :
> 
> misma marca :
> led pero No full HD
> ...



Yo me quedaría con el ultimo, pero no se que diferencia de dinero hay, ni tampoco se tu bolsillo, pero ya casi nadie compra HDTV, la mayoría compra Full HD.


----------



## maezca (Abr 3, 2012)

si bien no tengo muchos datos tecnicos te puedo decir que con la marca no te hagas tanto drama, nosotros compramos un tv lcd 32" marca grundig (si bien la marca es conocida, la vieja, ahora es china generica) en el carrefour por un precio economico salio muy bien, buena imagen, sonido aceptable, hdmi y usb. un dia con una tormenta se daño la fuente, llame al service y vino muy rapido, se lo llevo, reparo todo sin ningun gasto y rapido.

Asique no te fijes mucho en la marca si no en lo que puedas pagar y con las caracteristicas que quieras, aah el miu es hdready (no es 1080) pero sinceramente no se le ve la diferencia con uno fullhd. (a simple vista.)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2012)

eso me han dicho:
que pruebe en el comercio uno al lado de el otro :

HD y full HD 
1820 * 1080  contra    1366 * 768 pixels 

y compare, y asi se hizo  y no se nota diferencia.
y por otro lado me comentaron que :

LCD : se retroilumina con unos tubos, delicados , problematicos y de mayor temperatura .
por otro lado el tema de leds es solo la retroiluminacion, en vez de eso tubos de luz delicados usa los leds que conocemos , lo cual le da mas solidez al equipo  y menor calor en su interior.

lo cual me apunta a por un precio similar o un poco mas preferir leds aunque sacrifique un full HD que igual no noto casi a la vista.

pero por lo visto hasta ahora surge un nuevo tema:

en precio es asi:

lcd full HD .........un precio
LEDS HD ...........un poco mas que el anterior (100 a 150 u$ )  pero (aca el tema) al ser HD se ve que el micro y todo lo que lo rodea no se calentaron demasiado, y solo tenes una entrada hdmi y usb y pocas funciones de el equipo ......en fin , no se cuando lo compre pero en la publicidad se nota que posee muchisimas menso opciones .

LEDS full HD ......otro saltito de 100 a 150 U$ mas y aca junto a el full hd que no me importan esos pixeles extras pero viene con mucha cosilla al rededor. varias entradas hdmi usb y un monton de funciones extras en pantalla y demas que se notan, digamos opciones multimedia.


----------



## Mauro555 (Abr 3, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> eso me han dicho:
> que pruebe en el comercio uno al lado de el otro :
> 
> HD y full HD
> ...



Por la diferencia que decis que hay entre el Full HD LED te conviene ese.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2012)

Les recuerdo a todos que les falta un punto a tomar en cuenta, el cual sería lo que se conoce como "Relación de Aspecto" (Aspect Ratio). Esto indica básicamente el formato de la pantalla. Actualmente se manejan dos tipos de "Aspectos" para las pantalles, aún para las CRT, y estos son: 4:3 y 16:9, ancho por alto. Es una cuestión de geometría por un lado y de viejos hábitos por el otro. Tan viejos que, para la relación 4:3 nos vamos directo a las medidas angulares del antiguo Egipto - La cuerda de lo 12 nudos - donde se medían los ángulos rectos con una escuadra formada directamente con las relaciones del triángulo de Pitágoras (Que era griego): En un triángulo rectángulo, la suma de los cuadrados construidos sobre los catetos será igual al cuadrado construido sobre la hipotenusa. 3² + 4² = 25; 5² = 25.
Las viejas y archiconocidas pantallas CRT -digamos- se indicaban medidas en pulgadas diagonales (Hipotenusa), por lo cual, una pantalla de 20" diagonal (4 * *5* = 20), resultaba tener un alto de 12" (4 * *3* = 12) y un ancho de 16" (4 * *4* = 16).
Ahora veamos la otra aspecto, la 16:9. Aplicando Pitagoras tendremos: (9² = 81)+(16² = 256) = 337(Hipotenusa²); Raiz de 337 = 18,3576. Así que nuestra relación de aspecto completa será 16:9:18,36, por lo cual a una pantalla de 32", si le develamos la relación (32 / 18,36 = 1,743) y la utilizamos con las demás dimensiones, tendremos (9 X 1,743) = 15,69" de alto por (16 X 1,743) = 27,9" de ancho. Las medidas de las pantallas se siguen tomando por la diagonal.

DJWASH nos da una explicación de contexto similar, relacionado con la geometría por supuesto. Sin embargo, cuando nos amplía el caso relacionado a la resolución nos indica algo irreal. Tener mayor cantidad de pixels en una pantalla no significa tener mayor resolución.

Resolución:
El término _resolución óptica_ hace referencia al poder de un instrumento para separar dos objetos de una imagen. (Wikipedia)

Los objetos a los cuales nosotros nos referimos, llevan el nombre de PIXELS (Picture Element, en ingles) y estos, a su vez, se traducen a DPI (Dot per Inch, en inglés) o puntos por pulgada "Lineal" (Un punto tras otro) y fueron definidos por primera vez para las impresoras "De Matriz de Puntos" o "Impacto" y se siguieron utilizando para indicar la resolución en tecnología de imágenes digitales.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puntos_por_pulgada

http://www.desarrolloweb.com/articulos/1901.php

Les he anexado los dos links para que amplíen sus datos con más info, que hay mucha regada en la red por cierto.

¿Qué tiene esto que ver con la consulta que hace FERNANDOB? Absolutamente nada.

¿Es una respuesta a las dudas que aturden a cualquier cristiano que desea adquirir una TV o cualquier otro aparato? Absolutamente NO.

Mientras más pregunte y más trate de saber sobre estos y otros temas donde hay tantas indicaciones tecnológicas dispuestas por los PUBLICISTAS, que no tienen otra finalidad que la de apabullar al prospecto de comprador con ellas, más aturdido quedará y más dinero gastará en un equipo que, no necesariamente será el peor de todos pero, tampoco necesariamente será el mejor. Solo será cuestión de suerte.

Recuerden el caso de los WATTS pmpo versus RMS y otras hierbas parecidas.

"SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT DOG"

DJWASH también indico el hecho de que, para una pantalla de mayores dimensiones, los puntos y por consiguiente, los PIXELS (Tríada de puntos) serán más grandes, o sea, menor cantidad de PPP (DPI) = menor resolución.
¿Lo quieren comprobar? Pongan una TV de 8" al lado de una de 25", con el mismo canal o imagen y, observenlas desde una misma distancia, digamos un metro y cuenten a ver, ¿Cual se ve más nítida de las dos?.

Definamos: ALTA RESOLUCIÓN sería muchos Puntos Por "Pulgada" no muchos Puntos Por PANTALLA.

En una pantalla de 32" (27,9" de ancho), con resolución de tan solo 100 DPI, deberían haber unos 3000 DPI a lo ancho por 1600 DPI a lo alto, pero, la resolución de la pantalla te indica que son 1820 X 1080 PIXELS. Evidentemente, faltan PIXELS.

Por otro lado, si queremos tener HD, esto debe venir desde la cámara hasta el TV que vas a comprar, fernadob. Si algo en el camino, no es HD, olvidate de eso. No te hagas mala vida y cómprate tu TV y disfrútala esperando que no deba ir al service por muchos años.

Saludos:


----------



## djwash (Abr 4, 2012)

La explicacion que di fue un tanto didactica, como para que lo entienda alguien que nunca leyo del tema, sin ahondar en cuestiones mas tecnicas que como dices, terminan mareando.

Una vaz agarrado el concepto, el link nos amplia mas el panorama de la resolucion o como le quieran llamar.

No entiendo porque dices que tener mas pixeles en una pantalla no nos da mayor resolución, a lo mejor se mezclan las palabras y lo que nos da es mayor definición, en si la explicación fue muy básica, quería aclarar que mayor definición siempre es mejor, pero necesitas de una señal adecuada para poder disfrutarla.

Por el lado de que elegir, hay que ver que los LED son mejores por donde se los mire, pero los LCD no son para nada malos, calientan lo que reduce su vida útil, las garantías terminan antes que se rompan, los LED tienen mejor contraste, son mas livianos y teoricamente duran mas.

Por lo que sale un LED de 32" yo me compraría un LCD de 42", el de 32" termina siendo parecido a uno de 29" convencional, claro que el epicwin seria comprarse un LED de 42"...


----------



## oswaldo10 (Abr 4, 2012)

hola saludos aca en colombia el LCD mas vendido es el LG yo tengo uno pero me lo trajo un familiar de USA hace 3 años y no me ha presentado ningun problema me aprece que es una marca aceptable


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> La explicacion que di fue un tanto didactica, como para que lo entienda alguien que nunca leyo del tema, sin ahondar en cuestiones mas tecnicas que como dices, terminan mareando.
> 
> Una vaz agarrado el concepto, el link nos amplia mas el panorama de la resolucion o como le quieran llamar.
> 
> ...



Amigo DJWASH, no pretendí sopesar tu explicación en ningún momento, sino utilizar tus puntos tratados como base de mi ampliación.

Referente a la RESOLUCIÓN te recuerdo que tiene que ver con la cantidad de PP Pulgada. En las pantallas la miden por PIXELS y, sin importar las dimensiones de la misma, sus relaciones son iguales: 1024 X 768 Pix tienen la misma definición independientemente del tamaño de pantalla sobre la cual se despliegan. Resultado: a menor dimensión de pantalla, mejor resolución, pues tendrá mayor cantidad relativa de PPP ya que estos serán más pequeños.

La DEFINICION es una propiedad muy parecida a la Resolución pero vista desde el lado de la captura de la imagen, en cuyo caso deberíamos referirnos a la lente de la cámara de TV que está haciendo la toma. Luego viene el procesado, la transmisión y la recepción quienes terminan por "cagar" (Perdonen la expresión) la toma de una cámara cuyo lente y CCD, cuestan más que todo el resto del proceso.

El resto del tema, a la hora de la verdad son puras consideraciones de cada cual al querer hacer una compra y que, al final, terminan decidiendose por un equipo *porque tiene un punto rosado dentro del emblema de la marca*.

Saludos:


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

la verdad.........pedi entrar un rato a una pelopincho a refrescarme y me ayudaron a entrar al mar...
vuestras explicaciones son mas que enriquecedoras y les agradezco a todos.

con lo cual no digo que este terminado el tema ya que siempre se sigue enriqueciendo con los aportes .

lo que si me parecio un poco contundente en este caso referente a la parte tecnica y durabilidad es una explicacion que recibi de la compara cion entre LCD y LEDS  que si bien ambos son lcd pero el de leds retroilumina con leds y esto lo hace mas solido y "supuestamente " pronostica mayor vida util que el de lcd que retroilumina con algun tipo de lamparas o tubos.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 4, 2012)

amigos... esto me vino como anillo al dedo... estoy por comprar un tele asi que me sacaron todas las dudas... muchassss graciassssssssss


----------



## djwash (Abr 4, 2012)

Claro, por eso dije que era independiente del tamaño de la pantalla, pero que a mayor tamaño de pantalla es mejor tener la mayor resolución posible, por el momento 1920x1080, y por varios años...

No es el punto mas importante la vida útil, ya que un LCD debería durar unos 5 años, por ahí si el presupuesto es un poco justo yo iría por un LCD de 42" full HD, lo sigo viendo chico al de 32"...


----------



## mcrven (Abr 4, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Claro, por eso dije que era independiente del tamaño de la pantalla, pero que a mayor tamaño de pantalla es mejor tener la mayor resolución posible, por el momento 1920x1080, y por varios años...
> 
> No es el punto mas importante la vida útil, ya que un LCD debería durar unos 5 años, por ahí si el presupuesto es un poco justo yo iría por un LCD de 42" full HD, lo sigo viendo chico al de 32"...



Fíjate DJ:

Con esa resolución que mencionas - 1920 X 1080 Pix - vamos a considerar la resolución óptica real para las dos pantallas que mencionas: 32" y 42":

32" diagonal, 15,7" de alto, 27,9" de ancho; puntos totales a lo ancho 1920, puntos totales a lo alto 1080; diámetro del punto = 0,0145",* DPI 69*.

42" diagonal, 20,61" de alto, 36,64" de ancho; puntos totales a lo ancho 1920, puntos totales a lo alto 1080; diámetro del punto = 0,019", *DPI 52,6*.

Como podrás ver, por eso digo que a mayor dimensión de pantalla menor resolución real. Esto es debido al hecho de que se mantiene fija la resolución de la imagen en Pixels y, por ello se debe reducir o ampliar el tamaño del punto.

Este efecto es menos notorio en los monitores para PCs, para los cuales se puede modificar a voluntad ambos parámetros: para un monitor de 15" asignamos resolución de 800 X 600 Pix, mientra que, para uno de 17" podemos asignar la de 1024 X 768 Pix sin cambios sustanciales mientras no se cambia a un monitor de Relación de Aspecto 16:9.

De todas formas y aún si el tema sea muy interesante creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema del hilo.

Esperemos a ver que decide fernandob y que salga favorecido con su flamante LCD o LED nuevo.

Saludos:


----------



## djwash (Abr 4, 2012)

Si entiendo, pero si seguimos tu planteamiento al pie de la letra lo que mas nos conviene es comprar una pantalla a 1920x1080 de 23" o menos porque tiene mas "resolución optica real", y las de 32" y 42" no sirven, aunque no nos quede otra que ver peliculas a un metro de distancia maximo...

Le estas buscando el pelo al huevo, decis lo mismo que dije desde un principio, solo que agregando datos tecnicos a los que no pensaba llegar para no complicarla, lo que decis esta correcto y es por demas OBVIO, ya que el termino Full HD 1920x1080 esta en pantallas de 21.5" en adelante, y es el limite actual en resoluciones de pantalla de cualquier tamaño, sabiendo que la de 21.5" y la de 42" tienen la misma resolución 1920x1080 entendemos que tienen la misma cantidad de pixeles, solo que son mas grandes, y nos sentamos a mayor distancia entonces...





fernandob dijo:


> HD y full HD
> 1820 * 1080  contra    1366 * 768 pixels




Prueba con una señal de alta definicion, pide que pongan un video en 1920x1080 real en la que es Full HD, y otro en la que es HD en su resolucion correspondiente y notaras la diferencia.

Aun no hay soporte estandar para Full HD, no hay señales con esa definicion, ni peliculas en DVD DL, el Bluray aun no es estandar, nada que tenga que ver con Full HD es accesible ni masivo por el momento, solo las pantallas y las pc, por el momento conviene adquirir pantallas Full HD por unos pesos mas pensando en un futuro no muy lejano en el que las pantallas HD desaparezcan del mercado o sean muy escasas, y el estandar sea 1080p...

Y digo 1080p porque creo que es mas correcto llamarlo asi y no Full HD pero bueno, tambien hay que analizar la diferencia entre 1080i y 1080p...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> De todas formas y aún si el tema sea muy interesante creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema del hilo.
> 
> Esperemos a ver que decide fernandob y que salga favorecido con su flamante LCD o LED nuevo.
> 
> Saludos:



salganse nomas, uno inicia un hilo y luego se van agregando cosas, y otros consultan.
el hilo NO  es mio es de todos.
opinen y discutan el aspecto que quieran tranquilos, y sueltense lo que quieran, al que le sirve le sirve.


y la que decide es al patrona, por mi .......nada, un buen equipo de musica y poder charlar.
no extraño a la TV  en casa.

LO QUE SACO DE CONCLUSION:
1 - lo mas  importante es tener al suerte de que no falle, por que si no esta en garantia sale carito la reparacion o la aventura de uno mismo intentarlo .
2 -- lo de HD o super HD no es tan importante a menos que uno sea un critico de arte visual y tenga toda la cadena de video de ultima generacion.
3 -- volviendo al punto 1 la garantia o la suerte son importantes.
4 -- lo que me dijo una persona pero aca no me lo reafirmaron:
el de leds por su construccion y menor consumo y calor pinta ser mas duradero que el ldc sin leds.

SANYO  esta en oferta estos dias, pero .. las marcas hoy dia .. no se  en que anda sanyo aca en argentina y que garantia tiene , alguien sabe ?? 

sanyo
phipils
samsung 
Lg


respaldo y años de garantia ???


----------



## djwash (Abr 4, 2012)

Quizas no fuimos tan explicitos, de todas maneras esta muy bueno el hilo y ayudara a varios, me paso igual hace unos dias para elegir una heladera, investigue por todos lados para saber si la que me gustaba era buena, entre a una pagina conocida Argentina sobre refrigeracion y resulta que un usuario habia publicado un mensaje consultando sobre que heladera era mejor y los moderadores del sitio le cerraron el tema diciendole que "No damos ningun tipo de ayuda a usuarios finales, solo a tecnicos", lo cual me parecio de lo mas egoista y claro, les conviene que la gente compre cualquier cosa asi ellos tienen mas trabajo, el usuario queria saber cual era la mejor opcion entre varios modelos, no queria saber como hacer vacio o destapar el capilar...



fernandob dijo:


> 4 -- lo que me dijo una persona pero aca no me lo reafirmaron:
> el de leds por su construccion y menor consumo y calor pinta ser mas duradero que el ldc sin leds.






Mauro555 dijo:


> *Cual es mejor?*
> A ver, segun escucho a los tecnicos y me dicen que el LED tiene mayor durabilidad, mejor brillo, etc.
> Tambien es mas caro, por lo tanto algo mejor debe tener, pero en eso no me quiero meter tanto ya que desconozco un poco del tema.





djwash dijo:


> Por el lado de que elegir, hay que ver que los LED son mejores por donde se los mire, pero los LCD no son para nada malos, calientan lo que reduce su vida útil, las garantías terminan antes que se rompan, los LED tienen mejor contraste, son mas livianos y teoricamente duran mas.






fernandob dijo:


> SANYO  esta en oferta estos dias, pero .. las marcas hoy dia .. no se  en que anda sanyo aca en argentina y que garantia tiene , alguien sabe ??
> 
> sanyo
> phipils
> ...







Mauro555 dijo:


> * B -- marcas, cuales se reparan facil y cuales no se consigue repuestos, cuales consiguen ustedes el circuito y cuales no.*
> 
> Nosotros al ser servicio autorizado de NewSan tenemos la facilidad de conseguir repuestos y circuitos de de las siguientes marcas: Noblex, Philco, Sanyo, Sansei, Telefunken, BGH.
> 
> ...





Seguro habrá buen soporte en marcas que se "fabrican" en el pais, que son la mayoria creo...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

djwash : 

me has mostrado lo poco meticuloso que soy al leer (un desastre) , imperdonable.

muchas gracias


----------



## djwash (Abr 4, 2012)

Naa todo bien, por las dudas dejo algunos puntos a tener en cuenta que son mas que nada personales:

1: Un LCD no es una mala opcion, duran varios años, bastante mas que la garantia, no tienen puntos necesariamente débiles, solo que los LED son superiores.

2: Pienso que los LED deberian valer casi lo mismo que los LCD, pero bueno, son mas nuevos, pero a veces la diferencia es mucha.

3: Si tengo que elegir entre un LED de 32" y un LCD de 42", me quedo con el LCD, casi no hay diferencia en precio y sacrificaría tener lo ultimo por tener una pantalla mas grande, dudo que se rompa en un lapso menor a 4 años, para ese dia supongo que hasta el LED de hoy sera obsoleto, o al menos habra otra opción mejor, o habran pantallas de mayor tamaño, quien sabe...

4. Pantallas de 32" es lo que mas se vende, sus precios estan medio congelados y hasta suben un poco, pero los de 40" 42" tienden a bajar dando paso a tecnologias mas nuevas como 3D y smart tv.


----------

